
San Francisco Police Accessed Private Camera Network to Spy on Protestors - dannyobrien
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/07/san-francisco-police-accessed-business-district-camera-network-spy-protestors
======
Bostonian
Original title is, "San Francisco Police Accessed Business District Camera
Network to Spy on Protestors".

The businesses in a business district probably _want_ the police to use
technology to identify rioters and looters.

------
imheretolearn
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23969257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23969257)

